# Def tech help



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello All
I have decided that the deftechs that I own are no longer a fit for my theater room. 

I have a pair of 7006's and a pair of bp6's that will not work in the setup anymore. So I was thinking. 

For the cost of some MDF I can make these work better for my needs. I need to make the 7006 direct firing. I talked to deftech and they stated that if I pulled off one of the tweeters It would increase the ohms slightly but would not be damaging to the rest of the speakers. I need to keep this contained in a box that is only 
12" deep 13" width and a height of no more then 48" I wanted to use all the speakers and radiators in the 7006 (minus one of the tweets I think 2 silks will be to much for a already bright speaker.


For the BP6. I am using these as channel 4 and 5 and I was going to make a dipole speaker box for these. 

I would keep all the volumes the same as the original config. I am just curios of what the forum though of doing this and the driver placement.

Thanks in advance,
Ansat


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Before you butcher up your set up... Maybe sell them and start something from scratch?


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

fschris said:


> Before you butcher up your set up... Maybe sell them and start something from scratch?


Not sure if i can get much out of em. Plus i have def techs in the rest of the room. Need to keep the sound matched.


----------

